# Antequera town



## littlecritterz

I am hoping to move to Antequera i around Aug/Sept time this year. My parents live in Fuente de Piedra so not too far away from where we want to live. I am flying out in Feb for a rec visit (check out schools for my daughter etc) then again in July to sort out accommodation etc.

Do any of the forums members live in this area? I was hoping somebody could advise me on a good agent for property rental and if there are any streets/parts of the town that I am best avoiding when looking for property. I want a house rather than an apartment and would like an enclosed terrace/garden/patio for the dogs. Ideally I would like to be close enough to get to some good dog walking areas while also being close enough to get to the centre of town (if that's possible) and I would need at least 3 bedrooms (so I have a spare room for when my other kids come to visit).

Also can anybody recommend a good secondary school...my daughter will be 12 when we move so will be going into secondary school (she is having Spanish lessons to help with the transition to a spanish state school).


----------



## Cazzy

I know a lot of people in this area, I will have an ask about for you. What is your budget?


----------



## littlecritterz

Cazzy said:


> I know a lot of people in this area, I will have an ask about for you. What is your budget?


Im not 100% certain on budget as of yet but am probably looking at a maximum of £500 (preferably less)..is this unrealistic for the area?


----------



## Cazzy

You will easily get something for that! Does it have to be Antequera?


----------



## littlecritterz

Cazzy said:


> You will easily get something for that! Does it have to be Antequera?


Preferably. I am hoping to work in one of the language schools in Antequera (got an interview when I come over). I do drive but not really planning on driving once I have moved over so prefer to live within a walking distance of work.

I had considered other villages between Fuente de Piedra and Antequera but couldnt find enough information re language schools to apply to. I do need to live within a short drive of my parents as they will be assisting with child care while I am working 

My daughter would love a private pool but I have advised her it may not be possible on our budget (£500 really is the top end of the budget) so if no pool then within walking distance of a communal pool would be great (but not essential). I have 2 labs so they need access to some good dog walking areas where they can get some off leash exercise.

I would consider furnished/unfurnished/part furnished.


----------



## Cazzy

OK, I will have a look. Good luck with the job. I work for a language school, it is really enjoyable!


----------



## littlecritterz

Cazzy said:


> OK, I will have a look. Good luck with the job. I work for a language school, it is really enjoyable!


That would be great, thank you


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

*Moving to Fuente de Piedra*

Was wondering how your move to spain was working out? We are looking at moving out to Fuente de Piedra in September and am fishing for more information about the Primary Schools in Fuente / Antequera / Campillio and the high schools in Antequera / Campillio.

We seem to have been able to find most things out but not the schools, any help would be appreciated state, language or private schools would be great

Regards


----------



## Cazzy

I don't think there are any international schools in the Antequera area.


----------



## littlecritterz

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Was wondering how your move to spain was working out? We are looking at moving out to Fuente de Piedra in September and am fishing for more information about the Primary Schools in Fuente / Antequera / Campillio and the high schools in Antequera / Campillio.
> 
> We seem to have been able to find most things out but not the schools, any help would be appreciated state, language or private schools would be great
> 
> Regards


I have decided to move to Fuente de Piedra and commute into Antequera for work. We are hoping to move no later than September. Are you looking to rent? I have been dealing with a good letting/sales agent in Fuente de Piedra (he is English but married to a Spanish woman)

There are several state schoosl in Antequera (at least one of which is bi lingual) but I have decided to put my daughter into the Spanish state school in Fuente de Piedra as I thought this would be best to help her integrate with the local kids. I know there is a 13 year old English girl in the school already and another 4 English kids registered last week..the rest are Spanish. Apparantly the school gives the children intensive Spanish lessons then gradually integrate them into the classes. They also run a summer school which is quite good. 

There is only one school in Fuente de Piedra and it is provides primary and secondary education. How old are your kids? My daughter will be turning 12 this year so will be starting high school when we move over.


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

Wow this sounds too good to be true, our son is 12 next week and will finish his first full year at high school this summer, our daughter is 8 in may. We are looking to rent also and want to set up in fuente. What is the name of the school and do you have an English speaking contact there? Are you happy that we keep in touch on the forum? We are also looking to be out there for sept and already have connections to the village although we've never discussed moving out until recently


----------



## littlecritterz

Hi. Here's the link to the agents website BPA - Home Page his name is Jason and he is really helpful. His wife, Christina, helps with registering kids at the school (she charges 10euros for doing it.) Jason and his wife are always happy to help out with all the red tape etc.
The school is called CEIP San Ignacio.

I am happy to keep in touch


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

Brilliant, you have made 2 people very happy tonight, the school was the last piece of the information jigsaw for us. Speak soon


----------



## littlecritterz

glad I could help


----------



## LojaChica

Hi ALL
Not moving to Fuente but to a small village not that far away.

Would be interested to hear your experiences re: Schooling as I also have a 12yo OR if you're interested in catching up once we are all settled I would love to hear from you


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

Nice to hear that there are a few people looking to do the same. We are still learning but people have been really helpful on this site. Planning in going out in mid may to start to get things moving re: schools and houses to rent

Will keep in touch

Steve & Sarah


----------



## littlecritterz

it would be great for us all to meet up once we've all settled in
I'm going out 30th April - 8th May to sign for the house were renting, sorting out the schools and NIE number and open a Spanish bank account.


----------



## Cazzy

Looking good for all of you!!!


----------



## HarryB

Hi. We moved to Spain, although the CDS, when my eldest was 12. She too was due to start High School. It is true that the schools do provide extensive spanish lessons during school hours and she also went after school for a few hours per week. Your daughter will have to work very hard at learning Spanish to allow her to understand the other lessons which are almost always taught in Spanish, even in a so called bi-lingual school. The State Spanish high school was a complete shock to my daughter, although with more Spanish in your school it hopefully will be better. It was mostly the British children who caused problems! It didn't work out for us in Spain, mainly due to the education system which we felt was not as good as Scotland and we moved back to the UK in time for my daughter to start 2nd year. I keep hearing about how bad the education system is in the UK, but I have to say that here in Fife, our schools are very high aspiring and committed. This is not what we found in Spain, albeit, the CDS. The primary education was very good, although quite expensive when you had to provide all books etc. good luck with your move and I hope it works out for you, but be prepared for a rough ride with your children.


----------



## littlecritterz

HarryB said:


> Hi. We moved to Spain, although the CDS, when my eldest was 12. She too was due to start High School. It is true that the schools do provide extensive spanish lessons during school hours and she also went after school for a few hours per week. Your daughter will have to work very hard at learning Spanish to allow her to understand the other lessons which are almost always taught in Spanish, even in a so called bi-lingual school. The State Spanish high school was a complete shock to my daughter, although with more Spanish in your school it hopefully will be better. It was mostly the British children who caused problems! It didn't work out for us in Spain, mainly due to the education system which we felt was not as good as Scotland and we moved back to the UK in time for my daughter to start 2nd year. I keep hearing about how bad the education system is in the UK, but I have to say that here in Fife, our schools are very high aspiring and committed. This is not what we found in Spain, albeit, the CDS. The primary education was very good, although quite expensive when you had to provide all books etc. good luck with your move and I hope it works out for you, but be prepared for a rough ride with your children.


The education system is definitely good in Scotland...we currently live in Blair Atholl and my daughter attends a very small school (only 5 kids in her class) so it will be a definite culture shock for her. However I have talked things over with her school teachers and they have said they believe she will pick up the language very quickly as she has a natural ability with languages. She is very bright and her teachers believe that although she may initially struggle until she has learnt the language she will catch up very quickly afterwards. I have made her aware that the first year will be difficult as she adjusts and learns the new language and culture but things should become easier after this.
I am hoping to move out shortly after she completes primary school this year as, ideally, I would like her to attend the summer school to give her a head start in learning Spanish prior to starting the school in September. I also intend on ensuring she has some extra Spanish lessons during the summer holidays too so am hoping she is as prepared as possible for the new term


----------



## HarryB

My daughter had done French at primary, as much as they do at this stage. She excelled at Spanish in Spain and was actually picked for extra lessons, taught by a specialist teacher, due to her ability and work ethic. However she did still struggle in the other subjects. I was not trying to be critical, but was mainly giving our experiences as your daughter is the same age. In her end of year report, in Spain, she was actually commended for her grasp of the Spanish language, but she was falling behind in other subjects. Maths especially is taught in a completely different way to the UK. We, as a family, enjoyed our time in Spain, but it became clear, through speaking to friends there, both British and Spanish, that the education system was not for us. I am only giving you my views on the education for my eldest in Spain because I would have liked the same honest opinions before we went. I love Spain and still have many friends there, but the economic situation there at the moment is dire and many of my friends are struggling. As I said, I hope it goes well for you, and I am glad that we gave it a try. My daughter is still studying Spanish and French and hopes to eventually study a language degree at uni. She is the only child in her class with a true Andalucian accent!! Kind regards


----------



## littlecritterz

I knew you weren't being critical...sorry if my reply came across as offended as I really wasn't (I was trying to type a reply while speaking to my daughter so was a bit distracted)...I do appreciate honest opinions on peoples experiences.

I have agreed with my daughter to give our life in Spain a year, if any of us hate it or it really isn't working for us then we will come back but if we enjoy life out there then we will stay.

The education system had initially concerned me as it is so different to the Scottish system but I spoke to a parent who's daughter started aged 12 and she seems to have settled in well so I'm hoping my daughter will be the same. I am also hoping that the fact my daughter has a good ear for languages will help her settle (although its still no guarantee). I figured its best if I do the move now so at least if it doesn't work out she can still return to the Scottish system in plenty of time for catching up for her standard grades. If I don't give it a try now I will be left wondering 'what if?'

Even if it doesn't work out for us at least we would have had a year long adventure


----------



## HarryB

Thank you. Sometimes when people hear experiences that they didn't want to hear, they just never ask anything else! We went to Spain with exactly the same idea, give it a year and see what happens. We just shut up our home in Fife and rented in Spain. We felt, like you, that we had to give it a try or we would always be wondering. Unfortunately it didn't really work for us, but none of us regret it. Even my youngest, who is now 6, still uses the Spanish she learnt! My eldest slipped right back into 2nd year and is doing brilliantly. I am glad that we tried another life in another culture and my children gained so much from it. I suppose I was just trying to say don't go with ideas of it all being wonderful, because there will be problems. It's hard in Spain at the moment. I still keep in touch with friends and through them I see the true situation. I really hope it works out and you enjoy your time in Spain. As you say, the worst that can happen is you have an adventure.


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

Appreciate the honesty too, I think the mentality of all of us is right, if you go and rent and treat it as something different, there is very little to lose. For us we need to get off the uk merry go round and in Spain my wife will be under no pressure to work and the time we have lost not spending time as a family we should get back and that us priceless. We are at the same point as most with a 12 year old I would not want to leave it any later and financially we could not have done it before now, keep smiling and the kids know they have our full support and our time so lets see how we gi


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Hi - I'm a retired British Secondary School teacher with TEFL experience in Spain and have taught English to several Spanish teachers whose prior grasp of the subject was no higher than 'Lower Intermediate' but who were required, nonetheless, to 'teach' the language to pupils - simply because no Specialist English teachers were available within their respective schools! 

They'd all 'coped', previously, by using CDs and Video clips to provide the English Lang. input - which they'd then discussed and practised with their pupils in Spanish! We used their time with me to rehearse their forthcoming lessons, weekly - apparently their pupils' ability in English was significantly enhanced, as a result - as was their own…!

The number of privately run Language Academies in Spain offering English Language tuition to Spanish children is proof, IMO, that many parents are not satisfied with the general standard of English teaching in their children's Primary and Secondary schools. In both my current and previous adopted Spanish cities, there are Academies which also list other School subjects for which tuition is available - and parents do pay - which suggests something is awry somewhere, within the Spanish Public (state) School system, surely? 

So, if I were a parent, with a British twelve year old to educate, I would want to investigate the Spanish State Secondary school concerned, very closely - before trusting its ability to have charge of my child's Education at such a crucial stage! I've experienced, personally, the many advantages of life in a small, rural Spanish community - but what resources might the local small Spanish Secondary school be able to offer, compared with its British equivalent, in the Sciences, Technology, the Arts and Maths? 

IMO, the decision to transfer a non-Spanish speaking child from a UK Secondary School to that Spanish State School, with Spanish as the language of the classroom, would certainly not be risk-free, however much an 'adventure' for the family, especially in this economic crisis, when teachers are themselves facing changes to their contracts and conditions of service!

BTW, together with a Spanish friend, also a teacher, I once calculated that a British State -educated Secondary School pupil would, over the course of the minimum five -year school career, gain almost an extra Academic year of study, compared with a Spanish pupil - whose required annual School attendance would be far less, due to the number of fiestas and longer holiday periods, quite apart from the shorter school day in Spain..! 

I know that there are members here whose own children are doing well, within the Spanish Public Education system. In this post, I'm addressing the issue of bringing a twelve year old child to Spain, to begin his/her Secondary School career in possibly the only available Spanish school within a small rural community, where Spanish would be the teaching medium. As an OP has posted, previously - a subsequent return, should the need arise, to a British school with its statutory curriculum, could prove disruptive and very difficult for the youngster concerned.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## jojo

I agree with Harry B totally. It was the same for my daughter, who was a bright 10 year old when we arrived in Spain. My son was 12 and we put him straight into an international school where he flourished. My daughter wanted to go to a Spanish state school and we were promised that she would get extra help and lessons - which she did + we paid for extra tuition at home. But in the end, is it really possible to learn "in depth" a foreign language well enough to also learn other subjects - one or two might, but its rare and an unecessary hurdle. Lets face it, the Spanish kids have been speaking Spanish since they learnt to speak, how on earth can a 12yo learn it well enough in a year?? We also found that my daughter was happier and learnt better in a school where she was the only British kid, the first school she went to, there were lots of British, who messed around and bullied my daughter, the Spanish kids didnt like the British and it was all really very rough.

The whole spanish education system is different from the UK - even the teaching methods - better? Worse?? it doesnt matter. What does matter is where they go and what qualifications they have when they leave further education. We're in the UK now and my daughter is doing GCSEs in a high school and...... hhhhmmm, we're waiting to see how she does.....

All the friends I have in Spain with kids are all looking towards sending their children back, or all going back to the UK for university, work etc. Altho these are kids who went to international school. Those whose children went to Spanish schools now have kids who are still redoing their years at school - or not going at all and seem to be lost!!

Yes, its something that some of us have to try, but dont burn bridges, keep monitoring the situation and be prepared to change plans and dont be afraid to return to the UK if necessary

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I agree with Harry B totally. It was the same for my daughter, who was a bright 10 year old when we arrived in Spain. My son was 12 and we put him straight into an international school where he flourished. My daughter wanted to go to a Spanish state school and we were promised that she would get extra help and lessons - which she did + we paid for extra tuition at home. But in the end, is it really possible to learn "in depth" a foreign language well enough to also learn other subjects - one or two might, but its rare and an unecessary hurdle. Lets face it, the Spanish kids have been speaking Spanish since they learnt to speak, how on earth can a 12yo learn it well enough in a year?? We also found that my daughter was happier and learnt better in a school where she was the only British kid, the first school she went to, there were lots of British, who messed around and bullied my daughter, the Spanish kids didnt like the British and it was all really very rough.
> 
> The whole spanish education system is different from the UK - even the teaching methods - better? Worse?? it doesnt matter. What does matter is where they go and what qualifications they have when they leave further education. We're in the UK now and my daughter is doing GCSEs in a high school and...... hhhhmmm, we're waiting to see how she does.....
> 
> All the friends I have in Spain with kids are all looking towards sending their children back,* or all going back to the UK for university, work etc. Altho these are kids who went to international school. Those whose children went to Spanish schools now have kids who are still redoing their years at school - or not going at all and seem to be lost!!*
> 
> Yes, its something that some of us have to try, but dont burn bridges, keep monitoring the situation and be prepared to change plans and dont be afraid to return to the UK if necessary
> 
> Jo xxx



well not ALL of them...


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> well not ALL of them...


 True, yours are doing great and do give everyone hope dont they. But I think your girls are more the acception rather than the rule. 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Hartleyhouse10

Pragmatically everyone of us is different, we each have our own expectations and I'm glad that all of you have said what you have said because it adds balance. Would hope that nobody leaves the uk blinded to lure of a bit if sunshine, more so a life changing opportunity for all involved. There is no rule book on parenting and what does not work for some may very well work for others so it will be what it will be. As a few others have stated if the children are also going into it with their eyes open as much as an 8 year old can and are also prepared to give it a go then all of us can do know more than to try our hardest to make it work.

Better to have tried and failed than to have never tried at all.

Thank you all for your comments

Steve


----------



## jojo

Hartleyhouse10 said:


> Pragmatically everyone of us is different, we each have our own expectations and I'm glad that all of you have said what you have said because it adds balance. Would hope that nobody leaves the uk blinded to lure of a bit if sunshine, more so a life changing opportunity for all involved. There is no rule book on parenting and what does not work for some may very well work for others so it will be what it will be. As a few others have stated if the children are also going into it with their eyes open as much as an 8 year old can and are also prepared to give it a go then all of us can do know more than to try our hardest to make it work.
> 
> Better to have tried and failed than to have never tried at all.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments
> 
> Steve



I think our daughters experience was somewhat blighted by the fact that she was bullied at the first spanish school she attended. The British kids there thought she was snobby and the Spanish kids didnt like the British! So we moved her to another school (we were lucky there was another one in the are), she was the only Brit there and liked that better, but by then hormones kicked in and she decided she hated Spain, the Spanish , the heat, the dust, the insects, the backwardness of everything and everyone.....????). Even now we're back in the UK, she refers to Spain as a peasant country - I wondered why they thought she was snobby lol!!!!!!!!!!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## LojaChica

Thank you to ALL for your helpful contributions to this thread especially the Teachers

As a Mother of a 12yo who has received an Australian Primary Education I am obviously very concerned about her transition to a Spanish School and as a Parent I am doing my utmost to prepare her and not "dump" her in the System!

I am hoping to send her to a State School........we will live in a small village but she will attend HS in a large town 10 minutes away BUT I'm very open to options and will monitor her situation closely

She has private Spanish lessons here in Sydney and she attends a Spanish School twice a week and I have enrolled her in a Residential Summer School in Spain for 10 days in August

If anyone has any other suggestions of things I could be doing to make the transition easier please feel free to suggest!

My concern also is that her "Australian" education is perhaps not on a par with the UK system but of course that is another debate in itself


----------



## GUAPACHICA

LojaChica said:


> Thank you to ALL for your helpful contributions to this thread especially the Teachers
> 
> As a Mother of a 12yo who has received an Australian Primary Education I am obviously very concerned about her transition to a Spanish School and as a Parent I am doing my utmost to prepare her and not "dump" her in the System!
> 
> I am hoping to send her to a State School........we will live in a small village but she will attend HS in a large town 10 minutes away BUT I'm very open to options and will monitor her situation closely
> 
> She has private Spanish lessons here in Sydney and she attends a Spanish School twice a week and I have enrolled her in a Residential Summer School in Spain for 10 days in August
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions of things I could be doing to make the transition easier please feel free to suggest!
> 
> My concern also is that her "Australian" education is perhaps not on a par with the UK system but of course that is another debate in itself


Hi - you certainly seem to be doing everything possible to equip your daughter with the basics of the language in which she'll be taught - and will need if she's to communicate with Spanish youngsters, locally! 

One thing you might not have considered - the pronunciation of Spanish varies, widely, across the country! Andalucia, the largest region, is famous for being home to a host of very local dialects and accents, most of which which bear little relation to Standard 'Castillian) Spanish - the variety normally offered within EU member states, on Spanish courses for foreigners 

In my own case, I relocated from Northern Spain to the SW coast - and promptly needed to re-learn all my basic Spanish - before I could hope to talk with locals in their own language! Amongst my Andalucian Spanish friends, there's general agreement that the Northern European foreigners who are most able to communicate effectively with them are those who've learnt their Spanish either in Latin America - or Cuba!

Certainly, since moving to the Costa de la Luz, I've encountered numerous bemused tourists who've complained that they'd arrived expecting to be able to use their basic-level Spanish - acquired at Adult Education classes, back home, or via online courses, or through the use of books and DVD's, but they'd been stunned to discover that the local variety was proving virtually incomprehensible- to their untutored ears, LOL! 

Spanish friends teaching in schools locally tell me that they do attempt to introduce the Standard variety, within their Spanish language lessons - but, obviously, their own local accents are not put on hold, entirely, whilst in the classroom - and the kids revert to their very local version of 'Andaluz (note: the final 'z' is NOT pronounced, being replaced by an aspirated 'h' sound..!) immediately they're out of school for the day! 

I've no experience of Fuente del Piedra, but would be surprised if there weren't a similarly local variety of Spanish, spoken within the community, if not in school Spanish lessons! 
It might be worth doing a little research - in case your daughter should be taken unawares and disconcerted by any lack of Castillian Spanish pronunciation on the part of her new school-friends and teachers...

Good luck with your plans!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## littlecritterz

There is a local dialect in Fuente de Piedra. My mum had problems initially with understanding them as it was different to the Spanish she had learned. They miss some of the last letters off words (and sometimes whole words from a phrase..lol..) and tend to use the more informal terms rather than formal speech. 
I have found my daughter a Spanish tutor who originates from Andalucia so hopefully she can get a better grasp of the language in preparation of our move as I want her to be able to speak to the local kids in order to make friends. There is also a Spanish woman in the village that is a tutor and she teaches adults and children so I will be enrolling both of us into her classes during the summer


----------



## LojaChica

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - you certainly seem to be doing everything possible to equip your daughter with the basics of the language in which she'll be taught - and will need if she's to communicate with Spanish youngsters, locally!
> 
> One thing you might not have considered - the pronunciation of Spanish varies, widely, across the country! Andalucia, the largest region, is famous for being home to a host of very local dialects and accents, most of which which bear little relation to Standard 'Castillian) Spanish - the variety normally offered within EU member states, on Spanish courses for foreigners
> 
> In my own case, I relocated from Northern Spain to the SW coast - and promptly needed to re-learn all my basic Spanish - before I could hope to talk with locals in their own language! Amongst my Andalucian Spanish friends, there's general agreement that the Northern European foreigners who are most able to communicate effectively with them are those who've learnt their Spanish either in Latin America - or Cuba!
> 
> Certainly, since moving to the Costa de la Luz, I've encountered numerous bemused tourists who've complained that they'd arrived expecting to be able to use their basic-level Spanish - acquired at Adult Education classes, back home, or via online courses, or through the use of books and DVD's, but they'd been stunned to discover that the local variety was proving virtually incomprehensible- to their untutored ears, LOL!
> 
> Spanish friends teaching in schools locally tell me that they do attempt to introduce the Standard variety, within their Spanish language lessons - but, obviously, their own local accents are not put on hold, entirely, whilst in the classroom - and the kids revert to their very local version of 'Andaluz (note: the final 'z' is NOT pronounced, being replaced by an aspirated 'h' sound..!) immediately they're out of school for the day!
> 
> I've no experience of Fuente del Piedra, but would be surprised if there weren't a similarly local variety of Spanish, spoken within the community, if not in school Spanish lessons!
> It might be worth doing a little research - in case your daughter should be taken unawares and disconcerted by any lack of Castillian Spanish pronunciation on the part of her new school-friends and teachers...
> 
> Good luck with your plans!
> 
> Saludos,
> GC


Many thanks for your reply

We are fortunate that the teacher we have here in Sydney is from Andalucía originally which if I'm honest I searched high and low for...........took me a while but we got there!

Most of the Spanish teachers here are from Peru, Chile etc 

I'm not moving to Fuente but my home is in a small village called Cuesta Blanca not too far from there so I'm sure we will have the experience you described anyway.

Thanks again for all your advice................most appreciated


----------



## Cazzy

I live about 30 mins from Fuente, so if any of you get stuck message me. I think littlecritterz may have applied for a job where I work a while back, but then decided to stay and let her kids finish this year at school. I may be wrong?!


----------



## littlecritterz

Cazzy said:


> I live about 30 mins from Fuente, so if any of you get stuck message me. I think littlecritterz may have applied for a job where I work a while back, but then decided to stay and let her kids finish this year at school. I may be wrong?!


Hi Cazzy, I did apply for the school you work in (it was a new branch you were opening if I remember correctly?). I had discussed moving to Spain with my daughter but I don't think she had realized it could happen so quickly and became upset at not finishing primary school here. I realised I was being unfair to change her school half way through the year so agreed to hang off until she would be due to move to high school. She is a lot happier now as she would have been changing schools anyway and some of her friends wouldn't have been going to the same high school as her. I admit I was disappointed as I had liked the sound of your school but I had to put her feelings first. At least the last few months have given me the opportunity to get some experience with teaching (as I volunteer for a local charity giving English lessons) and given me the chance to get better prepared for our move. 

I will definitely message you if I get stuck with anything


----------



## Cazzy

littlecritterz said:


> Hi Cazzy, I did apply for the school you work in (it was a new branch you were opening if I remember correctly?). I had discussed moving to Spain with my daughter but I don't think she had realized it could happen so quickly and became upset at not finishing primary school here. I realised I was being unfair to change her school half way through the year so agreed to hang off until she would be due to move to high school. She is a lot happier now as she would have been changing schools anyway and some of her friends wouldn't have been going to the same high school as her. I admit I was disappointed as I had liked the sound of your school but I had to put her feelings first. At least the last few months have given me the opportunity to get some experience with teaching (as I volunteer for a local charity giving English lessons) and given me the chance to get better prepared for our move.
> 
> I will definitely message you if I get stuck with anything


You were on the most wanted list too!! But your children must come first.


----------



## littlecritterz

Now I feel worse :-( 
My eldest daughter was also supposed to have been moving with us but decided recently that she didnt want to come after all..which meant I had to concentrate my efforts of work/housing etc in Fuente de Piedra and the surrounding areas in order to take advantage of my parents babysitting skills..ha ha...so I suppose it was a blessing in some ways as if I had managed to get the job and arranged the move I would have been left with no childcare at the last minute!! Kids eh!
How is the new school shaping up? I hope it is becoming a success


----------



## Cazzy

littlecritterz said:


> Now I feel worse :-(
> My eldest daughter was also supposed to have been moving with us but decided recently that she didnt want to come after all..which meant I had to concentrate my efforts of work/housing etc in Fuente de Piedra and the surrounding areas in order to take advantage of my parents babysitting skills..ha ha...so I suppose it was a blessing in some ways as if I had managed to get the job and arranged the move I would have been left with no childcare at the last minute!! Kids eh!
> How is the new school shaping up? I hope it is becoming a success


Seems ok, more students every week, a few leave but normally because they have got a job. Have you managed to get a job?


----------



## littlecritterz

I have a meeting in May with an academy in Antequera but no firm offer as of yet...although I did get the impression the meeting was just a formality.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

littlecritterz said:


> I have a meeting in May with an academy in Antequera but no firm offer as of yet...although I did get the impression the meeting was just a formality.


Good luck with that meeting - and don't forget it's also your opportunity to question the interviewer, too! There's a really useful list, somewhere on the Net, with a long list of questions to ask and things a prospective teacher needs to know, prior to accepting any teaching job in Spain! Maybe one of the other TEFL teachers here could post it for you. I'll check my own online archive, in case I've still got it. 

It's understandable that a job seeker might want to bite the hand off any Academy owner/manager offering employment, in these dreadful times, but I'd still urge extreme caution - there are far too many disillusioned TEFL teachers out there, ruing the day they accepted teaching jobs here, without checking thoroughly what was on offer - and making sure their contracts were fully water-tight! 

It's a good idea to quiz practising TEFL teachers, too, beforehand - some issues which can arise and cause real difficulty here, are peculiar to the world of English Lang. Academies in Spain, so a 'newbie' recruit might not even know to be aware - I speak from bitter experience, believe me - and my current social group includes numerous English teachers working locally in Language Academies, with a fund of stories, between them, of the weird, sometimes even bizarre, goings -on, in their various workplaces, LOL!

Nonetheless, I do hope everything works out for you and your young daughter- and that you both come to love your new life here in Spain!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## littlecritterz

Thanks GC. I think I have the list of Qs to ask academies as im sure I copied it from the net somewhere. I will definitely be doing my best to try and ensure the contract is mutually beneficial as I don't want to move out and be stuck in an awful situation so any advice from other teachers would be gratefully received.


----------



## m_s

Hi, I have just read all the replies to this thread about the schools in Fuenta de Piedra. Thanks for that, it has helped me. I didn't know there was only one school there. I will try and get over that way in May to look at properties. It was an area I was looking at some houses so it could influence where I buy. Does anyone have any infor on the Villanueva del Trabuco area? If we bought there could the children go to a school in Fuenta de Piedra or is there a school more local? Don't know the area at all and won't know logistics till I get there to try distances out. Many thanks.


----------



## tarot650

m_s said:


> Hi, I have just read all the replies to this thread about the schools in Fuenta de Piedra. Thanks for that, it has helped me. I didn't know there was only one school there. I will try and get over that way in May to look at properties. It was an area I was looking at some houses so it could influence where I buy. Does anyone have any infor on the Villanueva del Trabuco area? If we bought there could the children go to a school in Fuenta de Piedra or is there a school more local? Don't know the area at all and won't know logistics till I get there to try distances out. Many thanks.


It would be some school run each day off the top of my head I would say you are looking at an 80K round trip and that's if you come through Archidona,then over to Mollina and then over to Fuente.appologies,can't help over schools as in over 20years of living here not something we have ever had a need for but do know Fuente 
and it's just a typical laid back Spanish village.There are a few Brits live there without it being over run.Humilladero is worth looking at too another nice laid back village.


----------



## m_s

Thanks for that. There must be schools nearer to Villanuenta that I haven't found yet. I will look at Fuenta area though and Mollina/Humilladero at your recommendation - hopefully will find a nice little house within budget.


----------



## tarot650

m_s said:


> Thanks for that. There must be schools nearer to Villanuenta that I haven't found yet. I will look at Fuenta area though and Mollina/Humilladero at your recommendation - hopefully will find a nice little house within budget.


If you buy in any of these villages you are buying into a village lifestyle.Humilladero,Fuente,Sierra de Yeguas,Bobadilla and they all have a sprinkling of Brits.But if you wish to be amongst the Brits then Mollina.English bars,restaurants,supermarkets but sadly not my cup of tea.As I said appologies can't help with schools.I am sure there will be somebody who can enlighten you.best of luck with your search as there are certainly some bargains to be had in these area's.Regards.SB.


----------



## LojaChica

People on this thread...............any updates as to how you are all going???
Do hope you are all happy!
m_s I have Friends in Trabuco
Could do some digging if you like
What ages are the Children?


----------



## littlecritterz

We have settled in well here. It is a small village and has a few Brits (mainly pensioners) but has almost everything we need (cafes, shops etc) and Antequera is only a 15/20 minute drive away if you need to go to larger stores, supermarkets etc. The children here attend the local school until they are around 14 then they go to one of the bigger schools in one of the neigbouring villages (transport is provided). We don't pay for any of the coursebooks here but each year every parent sends a pack of plain paper into the school to help with the printing costs etc. other than that there are no fees to pay.
The English kids do get some extra help in school to help them with their Spanish and there is an after school homework club too. How old are your children?

Personally I would rent first before buying. Quite a lot of properties are for sale as well as for rent so at least you could rent with a view to buying to make sure that the area suits you Property is cheap here, you can get a 4 bed townhouse for around 300€ per month or a larger property with a pool etc for around 500/600€ per month or to buy could range from around 30,000€ to 300,000€.


----------



## m_s

*Updates*

Hi all, hope you all well, my viewing trip is getting closer -end of May. I am still not sure exact location but getting excited by the day. The nearer it gets the more confident that it is the right move for us as a family and the right time. I have some properties lined up 
in Fuente de piedra and Villanueva del Trabuco and a bit further south towards malaga in Estacion Cartama. I am hoping that once I get out there I will get a feel for the towns and amenities for the children. I will be looking at trying to make friends and groups where I can learn the language quickly, I don't speak any and neither do the children so we are jumping in at the deep end. My experience of the Spanish so far is very friendly and welcoming, fingers crossed we find a nice community. Keep posting, nice to know there's friends already out there. 😀


----------



## Rabbitcat

I went out searching a couple of weeks ago- Axarquia area, not as far out as Antequera. 

What I can tell you that I found was that my ideas from endless hours of net searching changed dramatically when I visited some of the towns I had been considering. There's no substitute to actually being there in person

Good luck with your search and above all- enjoy it


----------



## m_s

*antequera/cartama*

Thanks for that, I know exactly what you mean about the endless hours of property searching on the net. Welcome all experiences of the towns as have limited time to be able to travel around. What is Axarquia like? Fuento de piedra appears to be smaller than I expected. There were a couple of properties I was looking at here. Caserbemeja was another area. My parents already live in Cartama but haven't been able to find as much in our price range that doesn't require work or is too rural so far. 

My children are 4, 7 and 10. 

Speak soon.


----------

